# هل تستطيع ان تعرف من اي نوع انت.او انتِ..



## kalimooo (16 مايو 2010)

*هل تستطيع ان تعرف من اي نوع انت.او انتِ..*​
البعض يغرق في شبر ماء كما يقول المثل! أي ينهار أمام أية حالة طارئة حتى لو كانت بسيطة، أما بعض النساء يمتلكن شخصية قديرة ومدربة لمواجهة أية مشكلة أو موقف يحتاج لتصرف سريع وصحيح.

وقد نجد أن الأشخاص غير المؤهلين للتعامل مع المشاكل الطارئة يدخلون في حالة من الذعر والرعب، وخصوصا إذا احتاجهم أحد فيصبحون جزء من المشكلة لا عونا فيها. إذا نحتاج إلى الهدوء والسيطرة على زمام الأمور، ولكن لنتفحص ذواتنا سويا في هذا الاختبار لنرى أين نحن من القدرة على التكيف مع الأزمات الطارئة:

- هل تصاب بالفزع الشديد عند انقطاع التيار الكهربائي فجأة وأنت وحدك في البيت ليلا، أم تتعامل مع الوضع بهدوء وتحاول الوصول إلى المصباح أو الشمعة البديلة إلى أن يأتي زوجك.

- هل تصاب بالفزع إذا أوكلك أحد بمهمة معينة لتقوم بها لوحدك، فتحاول التهرب منها بالرغم من استطاعتك إنجازها وذلك خوفا من الفشل. أم تقبلها بكل صدر رحب وتحاول أن تقوم بها على أكمل وجه.

- عندما يتعرض أحد دواليب سيارتك لثقب وأنت تقودينها في الطريق العام، هل تتعاملين مع الموضوع بهدوء وتطلبين المساعدة من أحدهم في حمل الدولاب الثقيل. أم تصابين بالفزع والخوف الشديد ولا تدرين كيف تبدئين العمل.

- إذا أصابت صديقتك آلام المخاض وأنت وحدك معها، كيف تتصرفين؟ هل تخففين عنها الخوف وتطلبي سيارة لأخذها للمستشفى، أم تصابين بالهلع والخوف وتضطربين وتحتارين ماذا تفعلين معها.
 
- إذا كان ابنك شقيا نوعا ما ويصيب نفسه كثيرا أثناء اللعب بحيث يتسبب لنفسه بجروح أو كدمات، هل تحاول.. تحاولين تقديم الإسعافات الأولية له بكل رباطة جأش، أم ترتعبين وتطلبين المساعدة من كل من حولك مع البكاء والصراخ.

- إذا اكتشفت أنك نسيت محفظة نقودك في المنزل بعد أن تكون قد وصلت إلى مكان دفع الحساب في المتجر، هل تصاب بهلع شديد وتشعر بالحرج لدرجة شديدة قد تظهر علامات حمراء على وجهك؟ أم تتعامل مع الموضوع براحة وتحاول أن تشرح له بهدوء أنك نسيت المحفظة وأنك ستعود للشراء لاحقا مع الاعتذار له.

في مثل هذه المواقف المختلفة الطارئة التي قد تسبب للبعض حالة من الذعر الشديد تصل إلى أعراض جسدية كالدوخة والرجفة، يجد البعض الآخر نفسه يتعامل معها بكل راحة وهدوء، فأي نوع من الناس أنت؟


----------



## zama (16 مايو 2010)

هل تصابين بالفزع الشديد عند انقطاع التيار الكهربائي فجأة وأنت وحدك في البيت ليلا، أم تتعاملين مع الوضع بهدوء وتحاولين الوصول إلى المصباح أو الشمعة البديلة إلى أن يأتي زوجك.
أنا دايما بتحصلى الحكاية دى لما بيكون بابا وماما مسافرين و ألاقى النور قصع فجأة دمى بينشف يا دوب أقوم أجيب الكشاف أشغله ..

لأن اللى بيخوفنى مش قطع النور لا هى المفاجأة ، بس أتعودت خلاص الواحد بئى قلبه ميت مخربش  هههههههههههههههههههههههههه ..

إذا اكتشفت أنك نسيت محفظة نقودك في المنزل بعد أن تكوني قد وصلت إلى مكان دفع الحساب في المتجر، هل تصابين بهلع شديد وتشعرين بالحرج لدرجة شديدة قد تظهر علامات حمراء على وجهك؟ أم تتعاملين مع الموضوع براحة وتحاولين أن تشرحي له بهدوء أنك نسيت المحفظة وأنك ستعودين للشراء لاحقا مع الاعتذار له.

الموقف دا حصلى كان مقلب من أصحابى قمت أغسل أيدى ولما جيت كانوا هما مشيوا و الراجل جاب

(( الشيك )) فكان قيمته أكتر من الفلوس اللى كانت معايا ، فأتصرفت بكل شياكة طلبت حاجة أشربها

 و أعدت كنت فى الوقت دا أتصلت بواحد جالى و جاب معاه فلوس ، لكن لو أتوترت اللى كلتهم وز وز هيطلعوا

 على عينى بط بط و أحتمال كنت هغسل بيهم أطباق ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ..

لا أنا بشوف إن التوتر هيأثر بنسبة 50 % على تركيزى و بالتالى هيقلل من حـُسن تصرفى فى مواقف تحتاج للتعامل بكل ذكاء و لباقة ..

أشكرك حبيبى ع الموضوع الجميل ..


----------



## asmicheal (16 مايو 2010)

هوة رغم انى ممكن عصبية 
بس 
نادر ما اتشد فى المواقف الصعبة 
ومش بخاف قوى 
الا من الفار والبرص والصرصار 

لكن هيستريا الهلع 
انا اللى بهديها فيمن حولى 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (17 مايو 2010)

الموقف دا حصلى كان مقلب من أصحابى قمت أغسل أيدى ولما جيت كانوا هما مشيوا و الراجل جاب

(( الشيك )) فكان قيمته أكتر من الفلوس اللى كانت معايا ، فأتصرفت بكل شياكة طلبت حاجة أشربها

و أعدت كنت فى الوقت دا أتصلت بواحد جالى و جاب معاه فلوس ، لكن لو أتوترت اللى كلتهم وز وز هيطلعوا

على عينى بط بط و أحتمال كنت هغسل بيهم أطباق ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ..


هههههههههههههههههههه

بس بتعرف موقف ظريف

موقف الاصحاب وموقفك ايضاً

يعني لو اتأخروا كنت لدي الوقت لسا بتغسل الاطباق..

مشكور يا باشا لمشاركتنا  الوردة دي


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 مايو 2010)

*لا حسب الموقف بس الغالب بتعامل بهدوء عشان الموقف يعدى او لو مشكله زى انى نسيت فلوسى تتحل 
ثانكس كليمووو​*


----------



## ضحكة طفل (17 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> يارب سلام
> - هل تصاب بالفزع الشديد عند انقطاع التيار الكهربائي فجأة وأنت وحدك في البيت ليلا، أم تتعامل مع الوضع بهدوء وتحاول الوصول إلى المصباح أو الشمعة البديلة إلى أن يأتي زوجك.
> لالا عادي انا اصلا بحب اقعد علي الظلمه اكتر وبالذات لم بكون لوحدي
> - هل تصاب بالفزع إذا أوكلك أحد بمهمة معينة لتقوم بها لوحدك، فتحاول التهرب منها بالرغم من استطاعتك إنجازها وذلك خوفا من الفشل. أم تقبلها بكل صدر رحب وتحاول أن تقوم بها على أكمل وجه.
> ...


يارب سلام
شكرا جدا
للاسئله
كده انا شخصيتي ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## kalimooo (17 مايو 2010)

لكن هيستريا الهلع 
انا اللى بهديها فيمن حولى 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا اعتقد تتمتعين بقوة الصراحة

وحب المناقشة والمواجهة 

وهذا لا يفسر الذي دونتيه

الشكر لردك الظريف

سلام المسيح


----------



## *koki* (17 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *هل تستطيع ان تعرف من اي نوع انت.او انتِ..*​
> البعض يغرق في شبر ماء كما يقول المثل! أي ينهار أمام أية حالة طارئة حتى لو كانت بسيطة، أما بعض النساء يمتلكن شخصية قديرة ومدربة لمواجهة أية مشكلة أو موقف يحتاج لتصرف سريع وصحيح.
> 
> وقد نجد أن الأشخاص غير المؤهلين للتعامل مع المشاكل الطارئة يدخلون في حالة من الذعر والرعب، وخصوصا إذا احتاجهم أحد فيصبحون جزء من المشكلة لا عونا فيها. إذا نحتاج إلى الهدوء والسيطرة على زمام الأمور، ولكن لنتفحص ذواتنا سويا في هذا الاختبار لنرى أين نحن من القدرة على التكيف مع الأزمات الطارئة:
> ...



موضوع جامد بس تفتكر انا ايه هههههههههههههه :hlp:


----------



## asmicheal (18 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> لكن هيستريا الهلع
> انا اللى بهديها فيمن حولى
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


 


:download:

لاصدقنى لا اصاب بهلع 
وانا اللى بشيل هستريا الهلع من اللى حواليا 


لما حصل زلزال بمصر سنة 1992

الكل ارتاع ونزلوا  افتكروا العمارة بتقع 

انا وقفت بالمنزل لا اريد النزول 
وقلت لهم لو ربنا عاوز ياخدنى 
هياخدنى 

وبالامتحانات كل البيت يهلع 
وانا اللى بشيل 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لكن 
لما يكونوا هاديين 
اةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة
انرفزهم ب


بقوة الصراحة

وحب المناقشة والمواجهة


----------



## kalimooo (19 مايو 2010)

*لا حسب الموقف بس الغالب بتعامل بهدوء عشان الموقف يعدى او لو مشكله زى انى نسيت فلوسى تتحل 
ثانكس كليمووو


كوكى

شكرا لمرورك العطر

وردك الجميل

الرب يبارك حياتك
​*


----------



## meero (19 مايو 2010)

انا اولا مابخافش من الظلمه خاااالص 
وبحب الاعمال الصعبه  وبنجزها والغريبه انى بطلع كدها ههههههه
واعرف اتعامل مع اى موقف بهدوء شديد بس مش لدرجة البرود ههههههه
واحب اعالج اى موقف بنفسى من غير توتر


----------



## kalimooo (20 مايو 2010)

ضحكة طفل

انتِ اللي تقرري يا ضحكة

مشكورة لمرورك الكريم

الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (20 مايو 2010)

انت يا كوكى..

ههههههههههههه

ماعرفش..

ههههههههههههههه

تفتكري هات تطلعي ايههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (20 مايو 2010)

meero قال:


> انا اولا مابخافش من الظلمه خاااالص
> وبحب الاعمال الصعبه  وبنجزها والغريبه انى بطلع كدها ههههههه
> واعرف اتعامل مع اى موقف بهدوء شديد بس مش لدرجة البرود ههههههه
> واحب اعالج اى موقف بنفسى من غير توتر





صدقاً هذه المزايا التي تتمتعين بها

نادرة الوجود هذه الايام

الشكر الك لمشاركتنا تجاربك

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## tamav maria (20 مايو 2010)

اعتقد انا مش من الناس 
اللي اي مشكله تسبب 
لهم حالة من الذعر والخوف
انا بتعامل مع اي مشكله 
بكل هدوء  
وحصلت معايا برضه حاجات 
اكثر من كده 
بس ما افتكرش ان انا 
خفت في اي حالة من 
الحالات 
علي رأي زوجي 
تملي يقولي يا برودك
ومره تانيه يقولي 
انت ها تموتيني مفروس
من برودك ده 
بس انا احب اتعامل مع 
اي مشكله بهدوء

اشكرك كليمو
موضوع مميز


----------



## kalimooo (21 مايو 2010)

بس انا احب اتعامل مع 
اي مشكله بهدوء

كلام سليم وصحيح 

التعامل بهدؤ يكسب الشخص

الكثير  الكثير على كل الصعد

شكرا نيتا لمرورك العطر

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## youhnna (21 مايو 2010)

*موضوع شيق فعلا كليمو

وفعلا بشوف ناس بيصيبها الهلع لاقل مشكله وبصراحة بيعملولى توتر

بحكم شغلى بالتجارة بصادف مشاكل كتير

عشان كدا بيلزم هدوء الاعصاب والسيطرة على النفس حتى ولو داخلك متوتر

هههههههههه على فكرة بعشق الطلمة لما بحب اكون فى هدوء او عند النوم

شكرااااااااا كليمو​*


----------



## kalimooo (22 مايو 2010)

*
هههههههههه على فكرة بعشق الطلمة لما بحب اكون فى هدوء او عند النوم

*بالفعل تتخلل هذه المرحلة مراجعة حسابات

وصور مرت مع بعد التحاليل الكومبيوتارية قصدي

الدماغية..

مشكور اخي يوحنااااااا للمرور*
*


----------



## ريما 14 (4 يونيو 2010)

موضوعك حلو يا عزيزي كليمو 

انا عن نفسي حسب الموقف 

ما بقدر احددلك بالضبط

في مواقف تتطلب مني الهدوء

في مواقف فعلا انا بخاف منها 

تحياتي اخي الكريم


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 يونيو 2010)

موضوع جميل
وطبيعى اى مشكلة او عمل بيتطلب الهدوء ان وجد يعنى
ثانكس كليمو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 يونيو 2010)

> - هل تصاب بالفزع الشديد عند انقطاع التيار الكهربائي فجأة وأنت وحدك في البيت ليلا، أم تتعامل مع الوضع بهدوء وتحاول الوصول إلى المصباح أو الشمعة البديلة إلى أن يأتي زوجك.




انا بعشق الظلمة ولما اجى انام بخلى الدنيا كحل ظلمة كحل

ويا ويله اللى يولع عليا نور وانا نايمة بالذات


 - هل تصاب بالفزع إذا أوكلك أحد بمهمة معينة لتقوم بها لوحدك، فتحاول التهرب منها بالرغم من استطاعتك إنجازها وذلك خوفا من الفشل. أم تقبلها بكل صدر رحب وتحاول أن تقوم بها على أكمل وجه.

على حسب الحالة المزاجية اوافق ولا اكبر واريح دماغى

 - عندما يتعرض أحد دواليب سيارتك لثقب وأنت تقودينها في الطريق العام، هل تتعاملين مع الموضوع بهدوء وتطلبين المساعدة من أحدهم في حمل الدولاب الثقيل. أم تصابين بالفزع والخوف الشديد ولا تدرين كيف تبدئين العمل.

مش عارفة مجربتش معنديش عربية

 - إذا أصابت صديقتك آلام المخاض وأنت وحدك معها، كيف تتصرفين؟ هل تخففين عنها الخوف وتطلبي سيارة لأخذها للمستشفى، أم تصابين بالهلع والخوف وتضطربين وتحتارين ماذا تفعلين معها.

اكيد هوديها المستشفى ( اللغة العربية بقى ايه المخاض ده ؟؟؟ )*

 - إذا كان ابنك شقيا نوعا ما ويصيب نفسه كثيرا أثناء اللعب بحيث يتسبب لنفسه بجروح أو كدمات، هل تحاول.. تحاولين تقديم الإسعافات الأولية له بكل رباطة جأش، أم ترتعبين وتطلبين المساعدة من كل من حولك مع البكاء والصراخ.

لاء هعالجه بنفسى وبعدين هديله علقة محترمة عشان اربيه

هههههههههههههههههههه

 - إذا اكتشفت أنك نسيت محفظة نقودك في المنزل بعد أن تكون قد وصلت إلى مكان دفع الحساب في المتجر، هل تصاب بهلع شديد وتشعر بالحرج لدرجة شديدة قد تظهر علامات حمراء على وجهك؟ أم تتعامل مع الموضوع براحة وتحاول أن تشرح له بهدوء أنك نسيت المحفظة وأنك ستعود للشراء لاحقا مع الاعتذار له.

هقولوا عادى

وهو انا معظم الناس اللى بشترى منهم كمان اعرفهم كويس بشترى منهم على طول

فعادى يعنى​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (4 يونيو 2010)

كليمو موضوع كتيييير حلو
بص هو انا حسب الموقف بس فى كل الحالات بقدر اتصرف حتى بعد نرفزتى وعصبيتى برضوا بمسك نفسى واتصرف


----------



## besm alslib (4 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> - هل تصاب بالفزع الشديد عند انقطاع التيار الكهربائي فجأة وأنت وحدك في البيت ليلا، أم تتعامل مع الوضع بهدوء وتحاول الوصول إلى المصباح أو الشمعة البديلة إلى أن يأتي زوجك.
> 
> *لا مريت فيها اوقات كتير وبتعامل مع الوضع عادي جدا وبالعكس بكون مبسوطه لما بتنقطع الكهربا وخصوصا بلليل هههههههههه*
> 
> ...


*الغريبه اني دايما بتصور اني فعلا بغرق بشبر ميه ومش بحسن اتصرف بالمواقف الصعبه*

*بس وانا عماقرا الموضوع اكتشفت ان قلبي قوي ههههههههههه*

*لاني مريت بمواقف اصعب من هي بكتير ومحرجه اكتر وتعاملت معها ببساطه *

*بالعكس انا حتى من اللي بيؤمنو ان ما في بيستاهل احمله اكبر من حجمه *



*موضوعك كتيررررر حلو كليمو*

*واحلى ما فيه انه عرفني اني مش بالضعف اللي متصورتو *

*اشكرك اخي على الموضوع *

*الرب يبارك تعبك*​


----------



## جيلان (4 يونيو 2010)

*لا بتعامل بهدوء خالص فى كل المواقف دى بس لو ابنى اتعور ولا حصله كدمات هتخض اكيد عليه*
*مرة نسيت المحفظة فى البيت بردوا يا لهوى على الاحراج وكان يوم عيد بس صحابى ظبطونى لحد ما روحت ههههههههههه*
*لو مكنش معايا صحابى كنت هتصل باخويا يشوف حد من صحابه بيتفسح فى نفس المكان يدينى فلوس او هو نفسه لو بالصدفة كان هناك او حد يجيلى ويعدى الموقف بس الحمد لله جات سليمة*


----------



## kalimooo (5 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> موضوع جميل
> وطبيعى اى مشكلة او عمل بيتطلب الهدوء ان وجد يعنى
> ثانكس كليمو
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​




سندريلا

الشكر لردك وتعليقك الجميل

سلام الرب يلازمك


----------



## kalimooo (5 يونيو 2010)

اهل المودة قال:


> موضوعك حلو يا عزيزي كليمو
> 
> انا عن نفسي حسب الموقف
> 
> ...




نورتِ الموضوع اهل المودة

مشكورة اختي لردك الجميل

الرب يكون معك..


----------



## kalimooo (5 يونيو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> انا بعشق الظلمة ولما اجى انام بخلى الدنيا كحل ظلمة كحل
> 
> ويا ويله اللى يولع عليا نور وانا نايمة بالذات
> 
> ...



شو ها الرد يا تاسوني

اشكرك اختي الكريمة

ردودك رائعة احلى من الموضوع

الك الشكر والورد


----------



## HappyButterfly (5 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *هل تستطيع ان تعرف من اي نوع انت.او انتِ..*​
> البعض يغرق في شبر ماء كما يقول المثل! أي ينهار أمام أية حالة طارئة حتى لو كانت بسيطة، أما بعض النساء يمتلكن شخصية قديرة ومدربة لمواجهة أية مشكلة أو موقف يحتاج لتصرف سريع وصحيح.
> 
> وقد نجد أن الأشخاص غير المؤهلين للتعامل مع المشاكل الطارئة يدخلون في حالة من الذعر والرعب، وخصوصا إذا احتاجهم أحد فيصبحون جزء من المشكلة لا عونا فيها. إذا نحتاج إلى الهدوء والسيطرة على زمام الأمور، ولكن لنتفحص ذواتنا سويا في هذا الاختبار لنرى أين نحن من القدرة على التكيف مع الأزمات الطارئة:
> ...




*ميرسى لموضوع الجمل كليمو
 سلام المسيح معك
*​


----------



## kalimooo (6 يونيو 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> كليمو موضوع كتيييير حلو
> بص هو انا حسب الموقف بس فى كل الحالات بقدر اتصرف حتى بعد نرفزتى وعصبيتى برضوا بمسك نفسى واتصرف




كويس انه الانسان بيقدر يمسك نفسه

شكراً لمرورك الرائع 

الرب يباركك


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (7 يونيو 2010)

فى المواقف دى بتعامل 
بهدوء وبدون الفزع.. 

لو النور انقطع مش بخاف لو انا لو حدى 
بطلع البلكونه او بجيب شمعة ودى حصلتلى..

لو احد اوكلنى بمهمة لالا اذا بسطتاعى لا 
اتردد لحظة واحدة فى تنفيذها ابدا واستقبلها 
بكل ترحاب واحاول اعملها على اكمل وجة

لو حدث وتعرضت ان دواليب سيارتى لثقب
هطلب المساعدة من احد اذا امكنهم 
لكنى ليس لدى سيارة ..

لو فى صديقة بقف معاها وبساعدها بحاول 
اهديها حتى تأتى السيارة للمستشفى..


لا هحاول اسعافة بكل الطرق واساعدة حصلت 
كتير مع صدقاتى بنحاول نسعافة وبدون 
بكاء او خوف حتى لا يرتجع الطفل ليس لدى 
اطفال لكن حصلت وانا مع اقربى وصدقاتى..

هحاول أن اشرح له بهدوء أنى نسيت المحفظة 
وأنى ستعود للشراء لاحقا واعتذر له..

شكرا كليموووووووو
على الموضوع الرائع جدا جدا
شكرا للئفادة من الموضوع الرائع جدا 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (8 يونيو 2010)

*لا بتعامل بهدوء خالص فى كل  المواقف دى بس لو ابنى اتعور ولا حصله كدمات هتخض اكيد عليه*
*مرة نسيت المحفظة فى البيت  بردوا يا لهوى على الاحراج وكان يوم عيد بس صحابى ظبطونى لحد ما روحت  ههههههههههه*
*لو مكنش معايا صحابى كنت هتصل  باخويا يشوف حد من صحابه بيتفسح فى نفس المكان يدينى فلوس او هو نفسه لو  بالصدفة كان هناك او حد يجيلى ويعدى الموقف بس الحمد لله جات سليمة



هههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

طيب يا زميلة ما نحن هنا

شاوري كنتِ 

مشكورة لمشاركتنا تجبتك المحرجة

يسوع ينجحك..

*


----------



## kalimooo (8 يونيو 2010)

didi adly

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (8 يونيو 2010)

نور وسط الظلام 

اشكرك لهذا الرد الرائع

والاضافة الجميلة

سلام الرب يسوع معك..


----------

